# Logitech G403 - Linksklick Defekt? (Gelöst)



## Torianator (25. Dezember 2016)

*Logitech G403 - Linksklick Defekt? (Gelöst)*

Frohe Weihnachten!  
Ich habe mir erst vor einigen Tagen die G403 (beim örtlichen Euronics) gekauft, und gerade eben ist von einer auf die andere Sekunde die linke Maustaste komplett ausgefallen, besser gesagt funktionslos, bis dahin lief sie einwandfrei- das klicken an sich ist genauso wie am ersten Tag. Mit dem Umtausch muss ich ja leider noch bis zum 27. warten..  Sehr ärgerlich. Also, sowas hab ich noch nie gehabt, zweifelsfrei liegt der Fehler aber in der Maus, aber vielleicht können wir das hier doch irgendwie lösen! 
- Hab die Maus an anderen USB Slots probiert ohne Veränderung.
- Hab ne andere Maus angeschlossen, funktioniert einwandfrei.
- Hab alle Treiber/Software deinstalliert und neu aufgesetzt..nope.
- Laut Heatmap (Software) wird die linke Maustaste nie ausgelöst, ergo funktionslos.
- Wenn ich in der Software die linke mit der rechten Maustaste tausche, kann ich mit der rechten linksklicken, mit der linken aber nicht rechtsklicken.
- Zusätzlich dazu habe ich in der Software noch alle übrigen, einstellbaren Tasten (Mid,M4,M5,DPI) auf Linksklick und Inaktiv umgestellt.
- Probehalber auch mal im Bios probiert, ohne Erfolg

Habt ihr noch Ideen?


----------



## Combi (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Logitech G403 - Linksklick Defekt?*

ganz einfach.....maus ist defekt....
was soll man da experimentieren.die taste geht nicht.basta.
umtauschen....fertig!
darum hab ich immer tastaturen,mäuse und headsets zum ersatz ovp im schrank liegen.
keine lust über feiertage oder weekends ohne hardware da zu sitzen...


----------



## Torianator (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Logitech G403 - Linksklick Defekt?*

Kurios, war bei dem Laden heute wegen umtauschen, und da stand ich dann ganz blöd da als es bei denen ging  . Zu Hause wieder angeschlossen gehts auch, danach den Rechner neugestartet und siehe da, linksklick funktioniert  wieder nicht. 


Edit: *Gelöst* 
So, ich habe jetzt eine ganze Weile weiter rumprobiert und ihr wollt nicht wissen was alles..naja, alles für die Katz. Des Rätsels Lösung war, ich wollte gerade zwischen die Tasten schauen, dabei gerade den Linksklick mit dem Nagel leicht angehoben um etwas sehen zu können, und siehe da, es geht wieder.    das hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt.

Edit2: Nope!
Ich muss das hier nochmal korrigieren, die Maus hat sich noch am selben Tag wieder verabschieden, und da hat auch sonstiges probieren nix gebracht, habs danach umgetauscht!


----------

